# Streaming from PC to Mini options?



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I see in this thread that there is some support from Flingo but the file types are limited and lack FF/REW. Are there any other options? I've used Stream, Baby, Stream for years but that doesn't work (shows up, navigates to show, hit Play and error comes up).

Lack of streaming from PC is the main hinderance I have from replacing my Elite with another Mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

File types are always going to be limited unless the PC software does some sort of on the fly transcoding. The hardware has a limited number of codecs it's capable of decoding.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> File types are always going to be limited unless the PC software does some sort of on the fly transcoding. The hardware has a limited number of codecs it's capable of decoding.


Stream, Baby, Stream has been able to handle any file type I could throw at it. Works fine on my S3, Elite, and S5Plus but errors on Mini.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

You can use PyTivo to get the show transferred over to the Premiere or Roamio and then watch with streaming on the Mini via the primary box. Not great but a solution.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah, that's a bit of a hassle. Fortunately my Mini is on a Samsung SmartTV that I can steam to but its functionality lacks FF/REW so I would certainly prefer something on the Mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

monkeydust said:


> Yeah, that's a bit of a hassle. Fortunately my Mini is on a Samsung SmartTV that I can steam to but its functionality lacks FF/REW so I would certainly prefer something on the Mini.


You should try Plex. It has FF/RW


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks, I may give that a shot. I remember people talking about that because of the cookie problem that renders in inoperable that Tivo may be fixing at some point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo Desktop had some sort of cookie problem, but that's not what I'm talking about.

Plex is a server app you install on your PC and there is a Plex app you can get for your Samsung TV that will stream the shows to the TV. It works better then the built in DLNA streaming of the TV.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I ended up installing pyTivo this morning (never used it before) and this looks to be a superior solution to anything else I've used to stream. Took me a while to figure out though the errors I was getting was due to having spaces in my filenames. Once I fixed those, it was able to transfer my mkv's just fine.


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

I know this thread is old, bit it pops up at the top of the search for this subject. I just want to say that StreamBaby also allows you to transfer to the main TiVo and then watch on the mini.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm having this same issue with our Mini and found this thread. How does Streambaby support transferring to the Roamio, to then play back on the mini? I know with PyTivo it's possible to push to the Roamio first, but that's a lousy solution because it's a whole extra step, plus it takes up space on the Roamio. If one is in the room with the Mini and wants to watch something sitting on the media server, you don't want to have to go to the room with the Roamio, start transferring it, then come back to the room with the mini in it to watch your program. Definitely not an acceptable alternative IMO.

I actually only discovered this issue with the mini today, even though we've had the mini for a good year now. Just never tried to stream to it until now and was shocked to run into a problem! Would've probably just returned it had I realized this initially, but it never dawned on me that Mini would not be able to do the same things the Roamio can do as far as streaming goes.

Is there any way to get Streambaby to work on the Mini? Plex is absolutely not an option for us because it won't work with the SD menus on our Premiere TiVos. I'd love something other than Streambaby anyway. Anyone know of anything that works with Premiere in SD menu mode, and Roamio, and Mini?


----------

